# Promising Vaccine May Be Available in September



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

Promising Vaccine Link-Click Here To Read the News

In the global race to find a vaccine, Oxford University just jumped way ahead of the pack. Human testing is already underway, and scientists say they're hopeful a coronavirus vaccine will be widely available by September.

Technology the lab had already developed in previous work on inoculations for other viruses, including a close relative of COVID-19, gave it a head start.

"Well personally, I have a high degree of confidence about this vaccine, because it's technology that I've used before," said Sarah Gilbert, a professor of vaccinology at the university.

The vaccine takes the coronavirus' genetic material and injects it into a common cold virus that has been neutralized so it cannot spread in people. The modified virus will mimic COVID-19, triggering the immune system to fight off the imposter and providing protection against the real thing.

The experimental vaccine has reportedly worked in protecting rhesus macaque monkeys that were exposed to heavy quantities of COVID-19.

In the human trials, 550 participants are given the vaccine, and another 550
receive a placebo.

"It feels like finally, I am able to do something…" said Oxford scientist and trial volunteer Elisa Granato. "This was a way for me to contribute to the cause."

Wasting no time, the largest drugmaker in the world, based in India, will start producing millions of the Oxford vaccines by next month, even before they've been proven to work on people.

*So the vaccine has worked on monkeys so far..hopefully it will work on us!  I'm only sorry the other monkeys probably died.*


----------



## Devi (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow. That is some news.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

Devi said:


> Wow. That is some news.


It sure is..I hope it really works..it will be such a relief if it works.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2020)

I cannot imagine lining up for a vaccine that has gone from initial testing to widespread dissemination in less than five months.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 1, 2020)

Promising news is good because it's still a path to pursue. But the compressed development and testing times on these new drugs is shakey. The method might be old the material is new. Even if accelerated mass distribution by September?

I might try a new treatment depending on the available information but a vaccine? This is why I would try the malaria drug because that's been around so possible side effects are pretty well known but a new not so much. Same for some of these HIV drugs. They've been around.

I heard one expert note there's not even a vaccine for AIDs yet, there's treatment but not a vaccine. But although still around it's not an epidemic. At this point I'd rather see most focus on treatments than emphasize a vaccine. Can still do both but too many need treatment now.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 1, 2020)

> Oxford University just jumped way ahead of the pack. Human testing is already underway, and scientists say they're hopeful a coronavirus vaccine will be widely available by September.


  I saw this on the news and want to believe it, but we have heard this before.  So many companies are rushing to develop a vaccine - I personally wouldn't want to rush into getting any of them until much further on, after side effects start to show.


----------



## Victor (May 1, 2020)

its effectiveness may not be so high--- The flu vaccine is 40-60% effective I read


----------



## WhatInThe (May 1, 2020)

Victor said:


> its effectiveness may not be so high--- The flu vaccine is 40-60% effective I read


In a good year I think I've read numbers as low as 25%. They are trying to predict what one will need.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

Devi said:


> Wow. That is some news.





Ruthanne said:


> It sure is..I hope it really works..it will be such a relief if it works.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

Victor said:


> its effectiveness may not be so high--- The flu vaccine is 40-60% effective I read


Better than nothing..I get the flu vaccine every year!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> In a good year I think I've read numbers as low as 25%. They are trying to predict what one will need.


You THINK you've read!  Tell me when you have a valid link, too.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 1, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> You THINK you've read!  Tell me when you have a valid link, too.



https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...nds-36-flu-vaccine-protection-25-against-h3n2

They're predicting and have to know the strain. The problem with covid is it's gone through several mutations. Vaccines are definitely 'a' tool but not 'the' tool. Vaccines are about preventing future spread but we need treatments now. Not 'the' cure but enough to lessen the effects so the body can fend for it's self like many other bugs, germs, diseases etc.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...nds-36-flu-vaccine-protection-25-against-h3n2
> 
> They're predicting and have to know the strain. The problem with covid is it's gone through several mutations. Vaccines are definitely 'a' tool but not 'the' tool. Vaccines are about preventing future spread but we need treatments now. Not 'the' cure but enough to lessen the effects so the body can fend for it's self like many other bugs, germs, diseases etc.


Thank you.  I'm aware they need treatments.  There is one that seems to be slowing it to a less amount of days sick.  Remidsovir (may have spelled it wrong).  I agree, they do need a cure!  I think a vaccine that *works well* will be a good tool.  This one does seem promising--that I posted.  I saw the link for the flu vaccine, thanks.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 1, 2020)

Would I take it? Hell, yeah. Untested? Don't care. Somethin's better than nuthin'.


----------



## Warrigal (May 1, 2020)

Even before this current pandemic I had heard that scientists were working on developing a vaccine that does not have to be specific to any particular strain of virus. The holy grail is to find something that attacks the interior of the organism rather than preventing the outside from being able to latch onto human cells. CV-19 is an RNA type virus and it is the RNA that they want to destroy.

It is conceivable that work done prior to CV-19 is the reason why they could be already more advanced than we thought. The Oxford trial does sound very promising but I would still expect that a vaccine won't be available world wide this September. Next year, probably.

In the meantime, I am being a good senior citizen and staying at home.


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Would I take it? Hell, yeah. Untested? Don't care. Somethin's better than nuthin'.


I'm not worried that an untested vaccine or treatment might be ineffective or worth little more than a placebo.  

I'm concerned about the unintended harm and side effects of said vaccines and treatments that don't come to light without sufficient testing. To wit: hydroxychloroquine and (in many cases) ventilators.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 2, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...nds-36-flu-vaccine-protection-25-against-h3n2
> 
> They're predicting and have to know the strain. The problem with covid is it's gone through several mutations. Vaccines are definitely 'a' tool but not 'the' tool. Vaccines are about preventing future spread but we need treatments now. Not 'the' cure but enough to lessen the effects so the body can fend for it's self like many other bugs, germs, diseases etc.


For the good news, it was reported that Covid-19 is not mutating _quickly_, which gives scientists time to create a more effective vaccine.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 2, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> For the good news, it was reported that Covid-19 is not mutating _quickly_, which gives scientists time to create a more effective vaccine.


Maybe 'quickly' is the wrong term. The virus has mutated 30 times which is alot.

https://www.ibtimes.com/coronavirus...st-30-different-strains-study-reveals-2962820


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 2, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Maybe 'quickly' is the wrong term. The virus has mutated 30 times which is alot.
> 
> https://www.ibtimes.com/coronavirus...st-30-different-strains-study-reveals-2962820


Thanks - I'll check this out after my eyes focus!  I don't know how many mutations typically occur or how fast mutations happen in general.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 2, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Maybe 'quickly' is the wrong term. The virus has mutated 30 times which is alot.
> 
> https://www.ibtimes.com/coronavirus...st-30-different-strains-study-reveals-2962820


This study has not been published or peer-reviewed as yet - But, that doesn't mean that I don't believe it!  It was also reported that the outbreak in NYC came from a European strain, not the strain that began in China.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 2, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> This study has not been published or peer-reviewed as yet - But, that doesn't mean that I don't believe it!  It was also reported that the outbreak in NYC came from a European strain, not the strain that began in China.


Heard about the European strain in North America when there were supposedly only 3 strains. A month or two ago will might as well be a year or two ago at this point. I wonder if it mutates in every new host or it has to have a couple of new hosts before the new strain is born.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 2, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Heard about the European strain in North America when there were supposedly only 3 strains. A month or two ago will might as well be a year or two ago at this point. I wonder if it mutates in every new host or it has to have a couple of new hosts before the new strain is born.


I have no idea, but perhaps others here can answer.  I'm destined for the great outdoors for yard work today, but would like to know more.


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

What we wish for (an immediate vaccine) and what we're probably going to get are two different things. I hate to rain on this parade, but everything I've read about this gives estimates of at least a year before a vaccine is available.

I'd like to be wrong about this, but I don't think I am.


----------



## JaniceM (May 2, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Would I take it? Hell, yeah. Untested? Don't care. Somethin's better than nuthin'.



I'll echo what she said.  
I've had numerous "touch-and-go" medical emergencies in my lifetime, but nothing has had me as panic-stricken as this virus.  
And I'll add the only vaccines I've _ever _had were the polio and DPT before Kindergarten and "boosters" of both when I was in the 3rd grade.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 2, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Heard about the European strain in North America when there were supposedly only 3 strains. A month or two ago will might as well be a year or two ago at this point. I wonder if it mutates in every new host or it has to have a couple of new hosts before the new strain is born.


For a brief overview of the virus and mutations:  https://www.webmd.com/lung/coronavirus-strains#1
A more comprehensive explanation can be found here:  https://www.medpagetoday.com/infectiousdisease/covid19/85604


----------

